
Show HN: I built a 2FA token from a Gameboy clone - afitnerd
https://developer.okta.com/blog/2018/08/30/build-one-time-password-token-for-mfa
======
pinewurst
I could imagine doing it with a real Gameboy with persistent clock in the
cartridge too.

~~~
afitnerd
Love that idea. Although, the original Gameboy is a little bulky to carry
around ;)

